# THSeeds' MK Ultra



## indicat33 (May 9, 2014)

Here are a couple nugs picked early due to overcrowding (well,I was dry too  
Hung upside down for a few days then air-dried the rest of the way. Very nice, Piney
smell and Flavor. Deep, Rich taste, sedative indica effect. Gonna pack another bowl
now -


----------



## indicat33 (May 9, 2014)

just dry enough so the stems snap / Smooth and stoney


----------



## indicat33 (May 9, 2014)

My new bubbler... It's alright, but i like my pull-out carb style better. This one delivers a hit like a shotgun blast to the chest though  therefore you get very stoned, very quickly. Cheers-


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 10, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> View attachment 3149196 just dry enough so the stems snap / Smooth and stoney


Dang i hate mk ultra nugs are always so flufy >.< Is it caused by genetic??? The high is cool but i dunno i just dont like the nugs formation  Nice piece btw and buds seem to have a really nice amount of crystals  Good job


----------



## racerboy71 (May 10, 2014)

TheHazeNKushSmoker said:


> Dang i hate mk ultra nugs are always so flufy >.< Is it caused by genetic??? The high is cool but i dunno i just dont like the nugs formation  Nice piece btw and buds seem to have a really nice amount of crystals  Good job


 the mk i grew a few years ago looked nothing like the bud in these pix, and was probably one of the more denser buds i've grown to date..


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 10, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> the mk i grew a few years ago looked nothing like the bud in these pix, and was probably one of the more denser buds i've grown to date..


fawk lol each time i got my hand on it they were always flufy >.< But thanks ^^ Learned more on this flower today which is always good


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 10, 2014)

I was considering spouting this free bean next round.
Other beans too.

Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds MK Ultra Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Free Seed
Price: $0.00
T H Seeds MK Ultra is the legendary G-13 crossed with L.A.'s finest, the O.G.(Original Ganster) Kush is from L.A. California. It was named after famous LSD experiments in the 50's. This mostly indica hybrid will truly hypnotise you. MK Ultra grows very straight, her cannabis seeds do not branch too much, it has lovely long, big leaves even though its kush name suggests its an indica there is defiantely some sativa in there. Very tight resin coated buds. The taste of the MK Ultra is unique, a real piney, spicy flavour,that lasts and lasts... Great head stash! 

Winner of the 2003 High Times Cannabis Cup, Indica Bio category 1st prize 

Winner of the 2004 High Times Cannabis Cup, Indica Bio category 2nd prize


----------



## racerboy71 (May 10, 2014)

the mk i grew a few years ago is still in my top five smokes easily..
incredible smell and that og kush taste i love, lovely, hashy, piney goodness through and through.. nice, tight nugs of goodness, and a decent yield for an og hybrid ime..
i grew them out from regs,not sure if that makes any sort of difference, although i don't see why it should or would..


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 10, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> the mk i grew a few years ago is still in my top five smokes easily..
> incredible smell and that og kush taste i love, lovely, hashy, piney goodness through and through.. nice, tight nugs of goodness, and a decent yield for an og hybrid ime..
> i grew them out from regs,not sure if that makes any sort of difference, although i don't see why it should or would..


I think you just convinced me to pop this bean.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 10, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I think you just convinced me to pop this bean.


 i'm telling you nutes, at least the mk i grew, was super dank.. cloned it and ran it a few times, a rarity for me, i liked it so much..
just look at those genetics, how can you go wrong imo? g13 x og? the g13 should bump up the yields a bit, and the og, well, it's an og, and a really nice one that they used in this cross imo, a very good representation of what i think of when i think og.. that taste, structure, smell, and of course high.. i gave some to a friend of mine, and everything i grew now, she always uses the mk as the bench mark.. oh, well, this is good, but man, it's not that mk, lol. i shit you not..


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 10, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm telling you nutes, at least the mk i grew, was super dank.. cloned it and ran it a few times, a rarity for me, i liked it so much..
> just look at those genetics, how can you go wrong imo? g13 x og? the g13 should bump up the yields a bit, and the og, well, it's an og, and a really nice one that they used in this cross imo, a very good representation of what i think of when i think og.. that taste, structure, smell, and of course high.. i gave some to a friend of mine, and everything i grew now, she always uses the mk as the bench mark.. oh, well, this is good, but man, it's not that mk, lol. i shit you not..


Aright...
I'll be poppin that bean.

Have to remember to make a journal.

Wish it were 6 months from now.

Hope it pops!!!


----------



## indicat33 (May 10, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> the mk i grew a few years ago looked nothing like the bud in these pix, and was probably one of the more denser buds i've grown to date..


I'm sure yours was grown with more light bro. This one didn't receive enough (imo) so I chopped her to make room for my gangly-ass Speed Haze Plants which were a job to contain in first 3 wks of flower.


----------

